

Ask YC: Please give us feedback on Bookhuddle - bookhuddle
http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=218716

======
bookhuddle
Hi,

Bookhuddle is a social network and book reference site created to help people
discover, organize, and share book information. With Bookhuddle, members can:

* discover new books quickly and easily (new releases, top seller, most recommended, most listed, recommendations from friends, updates through activity feed, and more)

* organize and manage their reading lists and personal library

* share opinions through reviews, ratings, discussion, run or join a book club.

If you are a reader, Bookhuddle is for you.

~~~
Tichy
what is a book club (how does it work)?

~~~
bookhuddle
Bookhuddle groups or book clubs is a tool to help you organize and run groups
or book clubs. Whether your book club has in person meetings or is a purely
virtual club, you can benefit from this aspect of Bookhuddle.

You can invite Bookhuddle members or people outside of Bookhuddle to join your
group; you can control who can join the group via the group settings.

Your group will have three default book lists that you can use to manage the
group's reading. The default lists are: Read Books, Books To Read, Currently
Reading, but you can create any number of lists.

Each group also has a forum where group members can discuss.

Give it a try.

------
LPTS
Maybe you will not want my feedback. Not sure what page you want it on either.

I don't like the design on the front page. You need to redesign the front page
by starting completely from scratch and thinking minimal. This site looks like
it was a barge where you just kept piling on whatever would fit wherever until
you had a full page to launch. Don't show 5 new member photos on the front
page when members don't add photos. I really don't like the hyperlink blue
color that is on text that isn't hyperlinked.

Look. I'm sorry. It looks like you worked hard on it. And I love reading. But,
it's 2008. We're almost a decade into the 21st century. I want to be able to
take a batch of picture of my books bar codes and upload them and have it
generate the list of my books automatically. Then, I want to be able to rate
my books, easily, like on netflix, and get new recommendations based on that,
and a list of local friends that might have the same taste in books. I want to
say what books I would loan out, and be able to trade and loan books locally
with other people who like similar books. I want it to suggest people and
reading for book clubs automatically and well. Like "There are 20 people in
your area we think would like reading The Cat in the Hat. Would you be
interested in joining with some of them to read this as a book club?" You just
don't have anything that seems compelling to me.

This just seems like something out of the 20st century. It's the 21st century.
Go eat some psychedelic mushrooms and lie back and absorb that we're a decade
into the 21st century. Vision, people. Is this really the best you can bring
to the 21st century? All human history happened so you could create the 20
things on that front page that distract each other for my divided attention?
Where is the vision?

